# Repticon Baltimore



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

What's everyone bringing to Repticon in Baltimore this weekend? Looks like I won't be able to make it Saturday. Wondering if there will be anything left on Sunday or if Sunday will be a bust.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

There are plenty of frogs to be had at this show, there will still be plenty more on Sunday


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Come see us at Repticon this weekend. We will have a large variety of frogs available and some great show specials as well.

**SHOW SPECIAL** - Orange Terribilis, proven breeding group of 5 frogs for $400. These are part of a larger breeding colony that has been producing very prolifically.

**SHOW SPECIAL** - Chazuta, several sexed pairs for $100/pair, also froglet/juveniles for $25/each and $100/5

Other Thumbnails available: Arena Blanca, Benedicta, Southern & Highland Variabilis, Veradero, Tarapoto, Vanzolini, Green Lamasi, and Standard Imitator

Tinctorius varieties available: Matecho, Patricia, Oyapock, Bakhuis, True Sipiliwini, and Yellow Back.


----------

